# traveller (Dutch)



## birder

Among the duties of a quality conrol engineer is:

Opstellen van inspectie- en testplannen voor en beoordelen van _*travellers*_ van subcontractors

Who are these travellers? Salesmen?

Thank you.


----------



## George French

Do you have some context? It might help to solve your question.

GF..


----------



## Peterdg

I agree with George. This is probably very specific technical terminology. In any case, it's not normal business terminology in Dutch. (at least not that I know).


----------



## birder

Unfortunately it is just one of the duties specified for the quality control engineer.

While I can present the list pasted below, I doubt if it will reveal much context for the specific problem.

Also not certain what *CE* might refer to.

·          Opstellen van inspectie- en testplannen voor en beoordelen van *travellers* van subcontractors
·          Beoordelen van klantenspecificaties en keuringsprotocollen en het opstellen van projectspecificaties middels vertaling van de technische eisen voor het fabricageproces;
·          Controleren van documenten van leveranciers en fabrikanten op procedures, instructies en specificaties en indien nodig technische informatie verschaffen om tot de gewenste kwaliteit te komen;
·          Het (laten) uitvoeren van pre inspections bij leveranciers, voorafgaand aan start fabricage;
·          Oplossen van productie-gerelateerde non-conformiteiten (producten/ processen)
·          Adviseren van en het doen van onderzoek voor diverse afdelingen binnen XXX & Co., waaronder R&D, *CE* en Design, met betrekking tot lastechniek/ metallurgie.
 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## George French

travellers is an English word.

Representatives of a company trying to get you to buy something...

GF..

PS..

Traveller, short for travelling salesman


----------



## Peterdg

Tough one. 

I *think* it may be a very specific technical term related to welding (I deduced that from "met betrekking tot lastechniek").
 
I found this on the internet, where they talk about the "traveller" of a welding unit.


----------



## Peterdg

George French said:


> travellers is an English word.
> 
> Representatives of a company trying to get you to buy something...
> 
> GF..
> 
> PS..
> 
> Traveller, short for travelling salesman


This would be what you'd expect but it doesn't fit in the task description of a quality control engineer. A quality control engineer checks incoming or outgoing products/components; normally his job has nothing to do with "people checking".


----------



## birder

Thanks for the link, Peterdg.

I didn't realize that such a simple-looking word would open up a can of worms.


----------



## George French

Peterdg said:


> Tough one.
> 
> I *think* it may be a very specific technical term related to welding (I deduced that from "met betrekking tot lastechniek").
> 
> I found this on the internet, where they talk about the "traveller" of a welding unit.


 
Extract from the page... 

offer more welding power, have a wire traveller and allow you to use welding industry standard type mig guns.

We need a lot more info to solve your question..... Thinking/believing is of no use, only facts are important. How do you find the facts?

I would suggest that we  simply ask the originator of the text..

GF..

If Birder can't ask then is it important?????


----------

